# Hapkido Uniform



## Black Belt FC (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anyone know the true origin of the Hapkido black uniform with white stripes? 


By the way if your coming to the 
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]GRANDMASTER IN SUN SEO'S TWO DAY[/font]*​*[font=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]MARTIAL ARTS SEMINAR[/font]*​[font=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]October 2-3, 2004 Merrillville, IN at Radisson Hotel-Star Plaza[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow][/font]​​I will be there!​Lugo​


----------



## Paul B (Sep 30, 2004)

No, I don't and it will be a pleasure to meet you!!! Can't wait!:ultracool


----------



## kwanjang (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice to see both of you there, and congratulations Paul.  Sorry, can't help you with your question.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you very much,Mr. Timmerman! It was an honor just to be there. Thank you for your kind words after the dinner.  GM Seo is truly a great martial artist,and it was an invalueable learning experience,to say the least. I hope to see you again at Ohio in March! Take care.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Oct 4, 2004)

Just back from the Seminar, man I'm tire that was a long trip but well worth it to meet legends like GM Timmerman, GM McMurray along countless other talented Martial Artist! Mr. Bladen were you the one that slammed me unto the mat with a half figure four wrist throw? 

Anyway it was fun to meet up again with The Seo family and leaders of The World Kido Federation, see you in the next one.

Lugo


----------



## SmellyMonkey (Oct 4, 2004)

Black Belt FC said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the true origin of the Hapkido black uniform with white stripes?
> 
> 
> By the way if your coming to the
> ...


I was told that black uniform with white strips is supposed to simulate an old dobak.  Through years of training, the uniform would  be dark with stains and have many patches sewn on to repair holes.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 4, 2004)

No sir,that was not me,at least I don't think it was!:wink2:  I was the one practicing with Mst. Rolando when you were leaving,I am sorry I didn't have the chance to run over and say goodbye,as GM Seo was approaching us.....:anic: 


Hopefully we will be able to train together if you can make it to Ohio, or the trip to Korea in 2006. See you then.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Oct 5, 2004)

black uniform with white stripes.  This dobok was first used by the Jido Kwan, one of the 7 original Taekwondo Kwans.

Take care

www.millersmudo.com


----------

